
My pragmatic decision on GNU Emacs versus vim for my programming - vog
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/programming/CodeEditingVimVsEmacs
======
brudgers
I use Ubuntu. I am currently firing up Visual Studio Code rather than Emacs.
I'm using a mod/add-on/package/whatEverItsCalled for Emacs keybindings. I get
Emacs keybindings for Firefox with Firemacs. I get Emacs keybindings in Bash.

For a second set of editor commands, I've got ctrl-v, ctrl-x, etc. I'm not
sure I need a third, less common set, which is how I've evaluated learning
Vim. Though maybe the learning exercise might be worth it, I mean I tend to
like modal applications.

Anyway, the thing about emacs is that there's a good chance that an
application that edits text and allows keybinding will have Emacs bindings
somewhere and that they will either be completely worthless or really good but
only rarely not quite so bad as to be not worth using but still painful.

------
kayvansylvan
I came to some of the same conclusions as the author of that article. I tend
to use vi and am quite good at it when emacs is not available (mostly on
remote Ubuntu or Debian servers) and emacs for my own programming or an IDE at
work when that is recommended and it is purely a pragmatic decision not a
dogmatic one.

